# Sound cuts out on youtube



## JohnnyZenith (Sep 19, 2009)

I am finding only lately that the sound when I watch youtube videos (quite a lot) just suddenly cuts out. It will only work again if I pull out my headphones and plug them back into the USB port again. This has only started happening in the last few weeks and is deeply annoying. The sound does not cut out on the headphones with any other program.

I have an acer 5920G with Windows 7 Ultimate.

Any ideas?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

yes, i had this problem to.

go to speaker properties (right-click the little speaker icon in the task bar and select "playback devices") and disable your speakers (right-click them and select "disable")

do the same thing to re-enable the speakers (clicking "enable" instead of "disable", of coarse)

NOTE: if you can not see your speakers after you disabled them, then right-click (in that box, where the should be listed) and select "show Disabled Devices"

You will have to do this every time you use your headphone, so this is just a temporary fix, but its better than it happening every time you load a new youtube video:wink:


----------



## JohnnyZenith (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot it is appreciated but I really need a full fix for this.

Can anyone help?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried using the onboard sound?


----------

